# Million dollar ?



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm not really sure what you are asking.

Jean-Marc


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Chalk brood is turning up everywhere in Ca.No one seems to have the answer to why.Is it fungicides,our drones mating with aussie packages or what.:scratch:


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I would think that it's something new to the area. Aussie drones is a good bet. I've used a few pacs in the past and 2 of the 3 suppliers overthere had huge problems with chalkbrood. Colonies could die from it. I guess it was a swarm control method. About 30% of the brood could die from it. Mind you they've been around a few years now, I would have expected it sooner, unless you used some last year.

Jean-Marc


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

*chalk brood*

I have seen a bit more chalk brood than I normally do this year in our California bees though it was far from crippling, have never used any Aussie stock. It seems to have gone away fairly quickly after re-queening in Texas followed by nice build-up conditions.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I had not had a problem with chalkbrood for 15 years, moved to N.Y. with the same bees and the second year started with chalkbrood ( also had brought in some new queens) last year was getting rediculious. but also had other symptons. Treated all hives spring and fall with fumidil as I was sure I the queens I had bought had n.c., the only hives I have a chalkbrood problem with(two) didn't take there med's. Not scientific, no way to prove, but will see how it goes and adjust. Any other N.Y. beeks seeing chalkbrood?

mike


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I generally get a case or two every year...mostly if the spring is wet and cold. I replace the queens in these hives and they clear up good...


----------



## Bob Nelson (Feb 10, 2005)

Many of the bees we got back from Cali 3 years ago were restocks of packages from across the pond. (That's another story)

We had a huge chalkbrood problem with those bees. After 2 years of wintering (subsequent high losses) and grafting from relatively chalk free survivors it is mostly gone. 

This experience reiterates what I have learned over and over........utilizing mostly your own stock keeps you in the best bees. Same experience in TX over the years. 

Bob Nelson


----------

